

Why I hate everything you love about Java - va_coder
http://romanroe.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-i-hate-everything-you-love-about.html

======
qhoxie
Nick gave a nice response in the comments.

[http://romanroe.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-i-hate-
everything-y...](http://romanroe.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-i-hate-everything-
you-love-about.html?showComment=1265934723222#c3228185280175768802)

------
va_coder
I'm not an alpha programmer and the journey to learn Clojure has not been
easy, but after reading article's like this one I'm starting to "get it".

------
Zak
While I understand the benefits of the more configurable futures approach, in
most cases I'd just use the Clojure convention and send my task off to an
agent. It's good to be able to fall back to something configurable when that
approach isn't good enough though.

Convention over configuration, but allow configuration as an option.

------
andrewcooke
it's a tool. do you "love" and "hate" hammers and screwdrivers? get over it
already.

~~~
wanderr
When I have to work with them for any length of time, I certainly do hate some
screwdrivers more than others.

~~~
andrewcooke
so what word would you use for the feelings you might have towards someone
that rapes your kid sister? "i _really_ hate ..."?

it's silly (for anyone other than adolescents) to use such extreme words for
such commonplace things.

~~~
wanderr
Uh huh. And if you say you love pizza, does your significant other get
jealous?

~~~
andrewcooke
i'm not sure how i can make it more clear, but fwiw i don't say i love pizza.
if i did, then what i posted earlier wouldn't make much sense, would it?

oh, hang on. here we go. maybe this will make things clearer: saying "love"
and "hate" is really stupid and i hate it and you suck.

presumably that connects?

